# 29.5 in 8 lb trout



## BlazerBay2420 (May 19, 2006)

I caught and released this beauty on the south shore of baffin sat 6-3-06


----------



## wade moore (Jul 12, 2005)

beautiful fish !!!!!!!!!!!! , what lure!!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Awesome first post and Pics.....greenie for sure!!!!
Welcome to 2cool.....


----------



## nautic2200 (Jan 28, 2006)

Congrats on that beauty! Thank you for letting her go.


----------



## Cutter42 (Nov 19, 2004)

*Congrats!*

Congrats Blazer, see you finally got your trophy.. that should have been me in the boat taking that pic?? lol

Nice fish!.. it was just a matter of time

Cutter


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

*Congrats!*

WOW! What a beauty. You did great! :doowapsta


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*sweet Beautiful fish*

Beautiful fish and congrats on the release. Are you not entered in the STAR? Just curious. That is a beautiful sow for sure.

Zac


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

nice fish


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

BlazerBay2420 said:


> I caught and released this beauty on the south shore of baffin sat 6-3-06


Great job on the release! We need more anglers around here like yourself!

Biggie


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Congrats on the "CPR" Great Job.


----------



## BlazerBay2420 (May 19, 2006)

*Star*

Although it is a great fish it would take more than that to win the STAR. 8 pound min entry weight. All fish caught that weekend were released. My guess is about 40.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

nice fish.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Nice fish and congrats on the CPR


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

look at all the green love you've already gotten! is that on the list of how to get greenies? great fish! man i need 72 hours of wade fishing. 1 month and counting...


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice fish and congrats on the CPR.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

Great to hear big trout are being released!!!! Thanks!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Good Job..


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Good job with the CPR. It will take a lot bigger fish to win the Star down there.


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

Nice fish Mike! I had to crush some yellowfin heads this weekend so now thats out the way, whens the next trip?


----------



## BlazerBay2420 (May 19, 2006)

*next trip*

What's up Brad. Not sure when the next one is, but I'll let you know. I sent it to your old email, but who knows if you will get it.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

thats sweet


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

Man thats awesome you let that fish go. Congrats


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Kudos on the release!!!!

A mentor for all to follow!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Proud of ya! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Don (Aug 15, 2004)

*Nice fish*

what bait did you use?


BlazerBay2420 said:


> I caught and released this beauty on the south shore of baffin sat 6-3-06


----------



## super cat (Sep 16, 2005)

Great job of conserving the resource.
Thanks,
Super Cat


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

awesome fish. congats on your release, have you gotten you bug worked out of your trolling motor yet?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

cool i dream of a biggin like that dreams do come true just gotta plug along--- u are #1 for realeasing such a fish the little ones are better to eat any way--- ha ha really way to go


----------



## YAKUM!!! (May 23, 2006)

Really nice pictures. Congratulations!


----------



## LoneStarFree (Nov 24, 2005)

That was a beautiful fish, and awesome job on the release!


----------



## FLOUNDERINGFREE230 (Aug 18, 2005)

*big fish*

Awesome fish. Great that you let it go.


----------

